# Vises



## mfhall (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm in the process of putting together two work tables. The first one is almost done. It's a small trestle-leg table about 18i-by-5ft. It's intended to be light enough to move around so I can use it as an outfit table as needed. It's fairly heavy now-the base of the table top is 1 1/4 MDF with a hickory frame and poplar legs-so I don't want to put any more weight on it.

The second table will be much bigger and heavier-the same construction but roughly 4ft-by-5ft. I've decided not to put it up on casters because my floor is uneven and I think it's better to fine a flat spot or shim it out if I have to and make it stationary. It will be very heavy. The pieces are almost all cut. I just have a couple last minute decisions to make.

I've decided the big table will have at least one vise. I'm consider a long tail vice along the 4ft side using two of these "end vice slides" and a line of bench dog holes, maybe two if I can figure out how to line them up properly:

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/woodriver-small-end-vise-slide?gclid=EAIaIQobChMImIy99_uX2AIVWBuBCh3rQAilEAkYAiABEgI2RfD_BwE

Does this seem like a good idea? Or does someone have a better one?

Floyd


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't understand your proposed use for TWO end vises. One should be sufficient with dog holes down the length of the bench. I have a bench set up this way. You do find yourself doing most of your work at the vise end of the bench, so positioning the vise on the bench needs to be considered as to how your bench will sit in the shop and where you want to stand. The only use for two end vises would be to be able to work at either end of the bench. And the vise unit you show in your post is a good one. Al good vises and vise hardware are expensive. Just pay the price and get over it. You will be using that bench and vise for a lifetime.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Doesn't make sense to me. What is the reasoning?


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Lee Valley sells a twin-screw that might do what you have in mind or, there is a chain drive vise I have seen.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I just built a 5'X5' bench and wanted to use an end vise too. But in the end, I did not like how it was going to work with my bench design. 
Decided to you this Lee Valley vise. 
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=49980&cat=1,41659
I bought the large one worked out really well.


















I still need to finish up a few things, like adding the dog holes.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I just built a 5'X5' bench and wanted to use an end vise too. But in the end, I did not like how it was going to work with my bench design. 
Decided to you this Lee Valley vise. 
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=49980&cat=1,41659
I bought the large one worked out really well.


















I still need to finish up a few things, like adding the dog holes.


----------



## mfhall (Aug 28, 2017)

I guess what I want is a fairly long vice that I can clamp longer boards in to rout on the edges (using jigs) or lay flat and clamp in using the bench dogs for sanding and whatnot.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I use a 24in twin screw vise. Maybe that is what you are thinking of…

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=45114&cat=1,41659









http://lumberjocks.com/projects/45812


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

This is my end vise:









I used this hardware.

Coupled with my Widdleracker it's extremely useful. The only thing I would change if I was doing it all over is I would spend a little extra and go with quick release hardware.


----------



## mfhall (Aug 28, 2017)

Yeah. I was looking at something like that, then I thought, "Maybe something even a little bit wider." Since there's nothing on the market that wide, I started thinking about installing two of them because why not? 

Floyd



> I use a 24in twin screw vise. Maybe that is what you are thinking of…
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=45114&cat=1,41659
> 
> ...


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I was looking at the same twin screw veritas vise Mike has. The key to his bench holding longer boards are all the dog holes in the side. No real need for the second, or longer vise. Thinking about it, the second vise may get it the way. 
Maybe horizontalmike can post some examples of how he uses the dog holes to clamp a variety of boards and panels.
That's system works well. 
Also, I have no idea why my 1st post is doubled, and more the one photo of my bench.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I guess what I want is a fairly long vice that I can clamp longer boards in to rout on the edges (using jigs) or lay flat and clamp in using the bench dogs for sanding and whatnot.
> 
> - Floyd Hall


I think you are overestimating the amount of force needed to clamp a board. One vise is plenty for that.


----------



## mfhall (Aug 28, 2017)

You're probably right. I got a smaller woodworkers vise I was going to put on the end of my chopsaw table. My big table will look at lot like John's above, except with a shelf underneath. But I've decided I do need a vise of some kind with bench dogs. Just a matter of which kind.



> I guess what I want is a fairly long vice that I can clamp longer boards in to rout on the edges (using jigs) or lay flat and clamp in using the bench dogs for sanding and whatnot.
> 
> - Floyd Hall
> 
> ...


----------



## Smirak (Dec 24, 2016)

A little on topic, but a different question…

I'm putting together a 22×60" workbench and am only putting one vise on it for the time being. Would you go end vise with a row of dog holes running the length of the 60"? Or, would you go side vise?


----------



## mfhall (Aug 28, 2017)

Good question.



> A little on topic, but a different question…
> 
> I'm putting together a 22×60" workbench and am only putting one vise on it for the time being. Would you go end vise with a row of dog holes running the length of the 60"? Or, would you go side vise?
> 
> - Smirak


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> A little on topic, but a different question…
> 
> I'm putting together a 22×60" workbench and am only putting one vise on it for the time being. Would you go end vise with a row of dog holes running the length of the 60"? Or, would you go side vise?
> 
> - Smirak


I would put a quick release bench vise on the front left and use a bench stop and holdfast.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> Yeah. I was looking at something like that, then I thought, "Maybe something even a little bit wider." Since there s nothing on the market that wide, I started thinking about installing two of them because why not?
> Floyd
> 
> I use a 24in twin screw vise. Maybe that is what you are thinking of…
> ...


Floyd,
Notice the dog holes along the front of my bench. With those I can just use the brass bench dogs by Lee Valley, and that eliminates the need for any additional vise for longer boards. With them, I could hold an 8 or 10ft board if needed. And besides, this 24in twin screw vise is the largest that is made, I believe. BTW, it is chain driven/linked, so turning one screw also turns the other.









http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=31127&cat=1,41637

AND these:








http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=57059&cat=1,41637

MY EXAMPLES IN USE:


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

If you're interested in the Veritas twin screw vise, I did a seven-part blog series on installing mine on my bench. It wasn't difficult, just a bunch of things to think about, as I wasn't mounting it on a traditional woodworking bench. But as others have said, it'll hold items significantly longer than 24" using dogs in the front of the bench.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

While you are at it, why not add a support like the one in this photo (https://www.theenglishwoodworker.com/cherry-bomb/) The holes in it are to insert round dowels to support large and long panels like doors to work on. One end of the panel goes in the end of the front vise, the other end rests on the inserted dowel. Having the rest able to move back and fourth horizontally enables its use on shorter panels. I have one on my bench I built back in the 1970's and it comes in handy for planing the edge of doors and the like.


----------



## mfhall (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks all. I appreciate the help.

Floyd


----------



## mfhall (Aug 28, 2017)

And Merry Christmas!


----------

